# Hydrodynastes gigas?



## skippy (Jan 18, 2009)

anybody have one? i got a real close look at a 6 foot specimen at the EBV yesterday and i think i want a new snake:drool: 

i hear varying things about their temperment but everyone seems to agree that they have an incredible feeding response.

anyone with personal experience and the desire to chime in would be most welcome:?


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 18, 2009)

skippy said:


> anybody have one? i got a real close look at a 6 foot specimen at the EBV yesterday and i think i want a new snake:drool:
> 
> i hear varying things about their temperment but everyone seems to agree that they have an incredible feeding response.
> 
> anyone with personal experience and the desire to chime in would be most welcome:?


Sorry, no personal experience, but when I read your post I started looking online. Wow, that's a beautiful animal! Here are a couple of links with a bit of info. Hope it helps.

http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=1454460,1455110
http://redtailboa.net/forums/snake/27565-false-water-cobra.html
http://www.kingsnake.com/toxinology...ghlight=&sid=7e17ac38868fa87873ef508a1d5d26d6

I would recommend joining a reptile forum unless you're already a member. Then you can ask the question of people who will have more of a chance of being able to answer your questions. Best of luck!


----------



## skippy (Jan 18, 2009)

oh, i read up all i could online. it's just always nice to hear firsthand knowledge. most of the posts i read were by people that had never owned one the venomous keepers don't seem to bother with them because they're not hot enough and i haven't found any regular reptile forums that had much info on them:8o 

they are cool though aren't they?


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 18, 2009)

They are VERY COOL! I can see why you would want one! Wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## JohnEDove (Jan 18, 2009)

If you can catch Wes Pollock, aka Wilomn, on the TRR or Ball-Pythons.net forums you can talk to one of the top False Water Cobra breeders I know of. I do not know if he has any for sale at present but I know he did a few months ago.
I will warn you though, he is a no nonsense kind of person. If he says it he means it and his word is his bond. He expects the same of others.


----------



## skippy (Jan 18, 2009)

that's good, i appreciate straight shooters


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 19, 2009)

Wes Pollock is the MAN for FWC. One of the first guys with the hypo and super hypo. out of my 2.6 breeders 1.4 came from him. 1 Super Hypo 3hypo 1 normal. Check with Wes or if you want give me a call at the shop and I'll answer any question you might have that i know just from experience. My favorite thing about them they will breed anytime of the year there just down right horn dog snakes FEEDING TIME ROCKS! 
401-432-7422
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_hUQxFCH4Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_hUQxFCH4Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nnUfeo4FDKw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nnUfeo4FDKw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skippy (Jan 19, 2009)

that happened to me when i fed a rat pup to my black throat one time. i could hear it squeeking through his torso... freaked me out- i always cracked 'em on the windowsill after that.:} 

the only issue that i have with the fwc is the cleanup. i hear they defecate often and in great quantities and that the scent is a little beyond what i'm used to. any credence in that? as an active snake i expect they go frequently but is it at indigo/cribo level or what?

i don't mind cleaning the cage every few days but EVERY day is a bit much for me


----------



## skippy (Jan 19, 2009)

forgot to mention- he's gorgeous!:clap:


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a big Hydro geek so....here ya- go
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/syBh2yhc5qc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/syBh2yhc5qc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scolex (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I always wanted one, and almost bought mine at the Serpentarium in Lodi, but then ended up with the real thing so no need for it. Now she is gone and I am back wanting one again, but the prices have gone up so we shall see. Good luck with your new pig. You could call http://www.snakemuseum.com/ That is there main thing.


----------



## skippy (Jan 21, 2009)

the ebv is just a hop, skip and a jump away from me so i'll probably get it there. i like to meet them first before i buy  especially with a species that can have an attitude...


----------



## Matt K (Jan 21, 2009)

I have owned them for years.  I would recommend them as a good "beginner" snake for someone interested in venomous reptiles.

They are alot like any other colubrid really.  I have a male that is psychotic and lashes out at anything that moves, while my best female is completely tame.  Often times babies and juvies can be alot more 'agressive' or defensive, but I think its because when they are small they are alot more wary of predators by nature, and have not learned the keeper is just the source of rats/mice.  

One drawback is that there has never been any study on thier venom and no one knows just how hot they really are or not.  That being said, though, they have an extremely poor venom delivery system.  Being bitten does not do much (I was tagged one time)(by the crazy male I have, of course) as they require to chew on something to lacerate the prey and work in the venom, so don't let one chew on you for a bit.

If you never hook and transfer your H.gigas they will develope a substantial feeding response because that is only why the cage gets opened.  It is recommended that they are hook and tailed out of thier cage, tothe floor, and then back, periodically so they remain calm (at least this has worked for me with one exception).

One plus is that they are diurnal and very active and alert during the day and sleep at night, unlike most other snakes. They have very good eyesight and will often watch you if you are in the room.  I think this interaction makes them much more interesting than more venomous snakes.  They don't hood up so much but when they do it can be fairly impressive.

Finally, they are relatively inexpensive and very hardy animals.  So overall I would have to recommend getting one if you are so inclined.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skippy (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks, it helps a lot:} i'm kind of torn right now between the fwc and an indigo. both are high on my want list but i'm leaning towards the fwc because it doesn't get quite as big and, of course, cost. i've never been particularly interested in keeping a hot snake so a transition isn't what i'm looking for, i just want an active display snake that i can watch and handle without being afraid to die


----------



## Dom (Jan 23, 2009)

skippy said:


> thanks, it helps a lot:} i'm kind of torn right now between the fwc and an indigo. both are high on my want list but i'm leaning towards the fwc *because it doesn't get quite as big and, *of course, cost. i've never been particularly interested in keeping a hot snake so a transition isn't what i'm looking for, i just want an active display snake that i can watch and handle without being afraid to die


If you're talking about eastern indigos  i think you're mistaken. A friend had a pair  of fwc that were far bigger than any eastern indigo I've seen, solid 8+'.
And like indigoes clean up time, which seemed to be all the time, is very messy.


----------



## skippy (Jan 23, 2009)

well, the longest recorded indigo is, apparently, 8.5 feet. i was under the impression that they grew larger(10-11 ft) but i think i may have gotten some bad info or gotten it mixed up with the cribo since they're pretty similar:? 

either way, i haven't quite made up my mind yet but i have a few months til i'm working steady again to think about it


----------



## Dom (Jan 23, 2009)

skippy said:


> well, the longest recorded indigo is, apparently, 8.5 feet. i was under the impression that they grew larger(10-11 ft) but i think i may have gotten some bad info or gotten it mixed up with the cribo since they're pretty similar:?
> 
> either way, i haven't quite made up my mind yet but i have a few months til i'm working steady again to think about it


You should ignore the record sizes of animals. My personal rule of thumb is that a species average size is about 2/3 what the record is. It doesn't always work out but I've found it's a pretty reliable rule of thumb.
6.5' is a good size for an indigo and 8+' is a good size for a fwc. The cribos can get pretty long but are  more slender.
If you've got a couple of months it'll give you time to research and figure out what works for you. Just keep in mind the amount of food they can eat and messily crap out.


----------



## burmish101 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well most rear fanged colubrids like Boiga have very potent venom with a crappy delivery system. I'm only aware of boomslangs being the only rear fang that actually kill people.


----------



## skippy (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah, the crap delivery system is a concern... i've been looking into it but it's nice to get current opinions rather than static info posted on the net 

i'm still leaning towards the fwc but like i said: plenty of time to consider:}


----------



## Wilomn (Jan 24, 2009)

They really have to work you, give you a good chew, to get any venom in. I've only had one good bite in 20 years of keeping them. My hand swelled a bit, hurt like it had a good sunburn, and in a few days, not a trace.

They are the coolest snakes I've ever worked with. They are more alert and interested in their surroundings than most snakes.

When you're ready let me know or check KS. 

You won't regret getting this species.


----------



## Craig (Jan 24, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Well most rear fanged colubrids like Boiga have very potent venom with a crappy delivery system. I'm only aware of boomslangs being the only rear fang that actually kill people.


There has been a couple of fatalities related to Oxybelis .  I think a few others would be able to kill a human if one got bit.


----------



## JohnEDove (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice to see you are still around and kicking Mr. Pollock. :clap:


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2009)

Wes P. =King of FWC :worship:  
Feeding time
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/459C8Xbk0cE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/459C8Xbk0cE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

I love these snakes! I want army of them to take over the world with! muhahahahahahaha


----------



## skippy (Jan 30, 2009)

very nice:clap: like a pitbull with a rat


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 30, 2009)

Nightmares said:


> Wes P. =King of FWC :worship:
> Feeding time
> 
> 
> I love these snakes! I want army of them to take over the world with! muhahahahahahaha


When I was in high school I had a Texas Indigo Snake. He ate just like that, never bothered to kill his prey. That took too much time. It's better to just grab and start swallowing. We had a great time watching him in biology class!


----------



## Wilomn (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey John, thanks for the good vibes.

That is not ME in the video. The animal pictured there is the classic colour version of the FWC. I've got one that is 17 years old now that looks a lot like that. I'm primarily working with the hypos now and have produced some fantastically coloured creatures.

They really are neat snakes.


----------

